# cost of living in albufeira



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

hi people
would anyone like to assist us with some costings?
i appreciate cost/spending is too personal to be very relevant however we are trying to get base line cost of living when we move to albufeira, me, wife and 16 year old twins
we intend to buy so wont have mortgage or rent but as a comparison even a comment that it is half/same/double cost as the UK, then it should have the same relevance to our costs here rather than asking your personal costs for things, feel free to add what ive missed off the list
thanks in anticipation as i know people will assist

weekly food shop
gas 
electricity
water rates
rates (community charge)
internet/phone
tv package
house insurance
car insurance
health insurance
pet insurance
mobile phone contract


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

We are in Central Portugal in the Lousa, Serpins and Gois area so prices may differ a bit.

weekly food shop. We shop as and when need so don't have a price 
gas Bottle gas one per year average and about 25€
electricity normally 38/39€ per month
water rates 6€ per month
rates (community charge) Last year when asked we got told we are exempt
internet/phone 30€ per month an we get TV via the internet
tv package see above
house insurance Not sure as we are in the UK for a break but not a lot
car insurance 217€ per year
health insurance Don't need it as we are UK citizens 

Pets don't do pets

Krystyna


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

weekly food shop varies but whole shop incl cleaning stuff approx €125 per week
gas bottled gas used for cooking 2 x €85 a year
electricity 150
water rates 25 rising to 45 in summer months when cost increases
rates (community charge)425 annually paid April and October
internet/phone/TV 85 per month incl two mobile phones with NOS
house insurance 32 monthly
car insurance 1.9tdi skoda yeti 325 fully comp
health insurance NHS
pet insurance 9.90 a month with Millennium Bank
WATER is heated by solar


----------

